# Giving 2 week notice...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

If someone were to give a two week notice to their employer, and they are terminated on the spot, is that classified as being fired?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that would be classified as "accepting resignation" and I don't think the person would qualify for unemployment. Each state will probably be different ... Also all states but MT can fire for no reason.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you are going to be looking for unemployment, you need to check to see what qualifies in your state. In mine, if your fired, no unemployment but if you give your notice there is an 8 week waiting time before you can collect. Your company seems like they don't want you to collect.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, ultimately employment is "at will" meaning either party can terminate at anytime, however, we all know that at least 2 weeks notice is pretty customary unless someone has been fired or leaves on bad terms...


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

The problem is that employers try to use the fire instead of layoff to get out of paying unemployment benifits. They use it also when you give a 2 week notice. Sounds like Fatboy falls into that catagory.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

It has been ages ago since I worked a 9-5 job but when I tendered my 2 week resignation, they accepted it but my last day was that day. Did I qualify for unemployment? No! Because I resigned. I didn't expect unemployment either because I did in fact resign. The fact that you did not work out the next two weeks is meaningless. It is still considered resigning. I turned over my company car, credit cards, alarm codes, and office keys and called myself a cab and went on my merry way.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> It has been ages ago since I worked a 9-5 job but when I tendered my 2 week resignation, they accepted it but my last day was that day. Did I qualify for unemployment? No! Because I resigned. I didn't expect unemployment either because I did in fact resign. The fact that you did not work out the next two weeks is meaningless. It is still considered resigning. I turned over my company car, credit cards, alarm codes, and office keys and called myself a cab and went on my merry way.


Probably the best thing you ever did, correct?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

thutch15 said:


> I think that would be classified as "accepting resignation" and I don't think the person would qualify for unemployment. Each state will probably be different ... Also all states but MT can fire for no reason.


Wait, this seems bass ackwards. If you resign you get unemployment, but if you are fired you don't?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

thutch15 said:


> Probably the best thing you ever did, correct?


Been fun ever since.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Troy is correct. If your fired, no unemployment. Laid off, unemployment. Leave for any reason on your own, no unemployment. (some states allow you to collect after a number of weeks if you leave on your own)


----------



## LFI Grafix (Aug 1, 2010)

Working for yourself allows you to set your own hours, but you also give up paid vacation, paid sick leave, medical insurance, etc. So, it's a give and take. There are days when I wish for a steady job with a steady income. But... God always provides.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

LFI Grafix said:


> Working for yourself allows you to set your own hours, but you also give up paid vacation, paid sick leave, medical insurance, etc.


Agree for the most part on a small business... however if you can build it to the point where others are creating income for you then you could take a "paid" leave and the operation still create income



LFI Grafix said:


> God always provides.


agree 100% percent... maybe just not what you think he should provide


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Fatboy, employment laws vary by state. While in some states you cannot collect if you quit or are fired, in other states you can. You'll have to look up the laws specific to your state. Here is something to get you started.

State Unemployment Insurance Benefits, Employment & Training Administration (ETA) - U.S. Department of Labor

U.S. Department of Labor - Wage & Hour Divisions (WHD) - State Labor Laws


----------

